
Ask HN: What will you read while quarantined by Covid-19? - benwx3000
I will be reading Literature&#x27;s Classics or at least what I can get of them.<p>What about you?
======
learningerrday
Taking inspiration from this list of books to help form a core of
understanding of the world. Working my way through the 'core' section:
[https://medium.com/swlh/definitive-list-of-50-books-to-
under...](https://medium.com/swlh/definitive-list-of-50-books-to-understand-
everything-in-the-universe-6d04f1a08533)

